# Telephone # tip.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Yesterday evening about 630 I decided to go fishing. I fished until dark with not a lot to show for it until I was driving back up C-40 in Inglis about 9PM. I found a great big soft sided tackle box on the shoulder.
Evidently it had just blown out of a boat. 

I have no idea how many plugs and soft baits were in it but it was a bunch. Also a Shimano bait casting reel in the bag.

Best of all, the guys phone number was inside the top of the bag. One quick call and within about 10 minutes of loosing the bag it was back with it's rightful owner. He was at the Shell Station in Inglis and hadn't even realized he'd lost the bag. Needless to say, he was pleased to get his tackle back.

Good tip here: Put your phone # in your tackle bag.


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

Your a good man sir


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

He's lucky an honest man found it.

Good on you for doing the right thing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good going Capt! Pretty awesome of you. I will be getting in touch with you BTW. I'll be in CR in a couple weeks


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Everyone always laughs at me for putting my info on my stuff.....but there might me a few honest, good people left in this world!
Way to go!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I also suggest putting your phone # on your Anchors. I have returned one anchor twice to one person. Perminent magic marker does the trick.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

nice job.i will do as soon as I get home.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

And inside the hood on your engine(s) and detachable seats. They get lost too. :thumbsup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I had another brainphart today.*

What about de-greasing the inside of your reel spool and writing name and # inside?

Sure would make it easy to prove ownership.

As far back as 1963, tackle disappeared off Navarre Pier. I wrapped about the butts of all my rods with a strip 3" long in yellow followed by 1" of green. My tackle did not go to somebodies home without me. Kinda hard to replace tackle on 1963 teacher's pay.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I had another brainphart today.*

What about de-greasing the inside of your reel spool and writing name and # inside? It sure would make it easy to prove ownership.

As far back as 1963, tackle disappeared off Navarre Pier. I wrapped the butts of all my rods with a strip 3" long in yellow followed by 1" of green. My tackle did not leave the pier without me. Kinda hard to replace tackle on 1963 teacher's pay.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

captken said:


> What about de-greasing the inside of your reel spool and writing name and # inside? It sure would make it easy to prove ownership.
> 
> As far back as 1963, tackle disappeared off Navarre Pier. I wrapped the butts of all my rods with a strip 3" long in yellow followed by 1" of green. My tackle did not leave the pier without me. Kinda hard to replace tackle on 1963 teacher's pay.


 Get a cheap engraving pencil. Anything with a name or engraved on it cannot be pawned.


----------

